The Intel Core I9-9990XE: All 14 Cores at 5.0 GHz - jaytaylor
======
NonEUCitizen
A link to an actual article:

[https://www.anandtech.com/show/14980/the-intel-
core-i9-9990x...](https://www.anandtech.com/show/14980/the-intel-
core-i9-9990xe-review)

